# Griefing.



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 1, 2009)

Who does it here?

What is your favorite thing to do?

For those who don't know what griefing is, use google you faggots.

Other than that, 
Best things to do:
Micspam on CoD4 and Halo 3. With all the Autistic kids and all the little kids and internet tough guys.

Also, CoD4, Team Hardcore with a layout that features an RPG, Sonic Boom, and Martyrdom. The moment the match begins, firing at the ground, and ruining the spawnpoint for everyone (killed 5 people doing this, once, and injured another 3... :3...)


----------



## Azure (Nov 1, 2009)

I do. I can flip in EVE. And I join corps for fun, and then slaughter my noob corpmates. I just cost somebody 6 months of skill grinding and over a billion in game money because he didn't do the right thing, and I was bored. :smug:


----------



## Tycho (Nov 1, 2009)

Abuse of town portals in Diablo and Diablo 2 was funny.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 1, 2009)

Yanno, this is akin to playing sports like hockey or American football or soccer and getting the ball, then running towards your own goal and taking shots. 

I usually grief griefers. People playing America's Army and pulling crap got a shot to the face on round-start, even if it meant I'd get ejected and have to rejoin.


----------



## Horrorshow (Nov 1, 2009)

In 1.6, if it's a server that gives you max money at the beginning of the round, I usually end up nade spamming. Smokes, flash, and frags. Good times.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Nov 1, 2009)

Sadly, laughing at those videos of people griefing and making others freak out is only encouraging sociopathic Buttplugs to go out and do it.


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 1, 2009)

I usually play a pyro in TF2, and that always makes people mad for some reason. 

Sometimes I go battle medic and ignore my teammates, too.


----------



## TDK (Nov 1, 2009)

Instead of griefing, I usually just talk bad to people and hurt their egos .

Damn people take that grief shit seriously. If it troubles your heart and soul that much, you should would just either stick it out or leave.


----------



## Zombie_Genocide (Nov 1, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> For those who don't know what griefing is, use google you faggots.


 
What?


----------



## Aurali (Nov 1, 2009)

No.  hurting others makes Auri feel bad.


----------



## Dass (Nov 1, 2009)

Eckfay griefers. I hate those more than Libya.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 1, 2009)

Welding a teammate in a room in KF.

Bonus troll points if there's a Fleshpound or Scrake in there with them.


----------



## Garreth (Nov 1, 2009)

Medpacking a teammate in place in l4d when a tank is on its way.


----------



## Bobmuffins (Nov 2, 2009)

I try to pull of things like this, this or this.

Griefing- Fun to do, terrible to be on the end of.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 2, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> Bonus troll points if there's a Fleshpound or Scrake in there with them.



Fine by me. The M14EBR or katana can handle that just finely, and more cash pour moi, jerkwad. >=V


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 2, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Fine by me. The M14EBR or katana can handle that just finely, and more cash pour moi, jerkwad. >=V



That's assuming you have it, and assuming there's only _one_ enemy in the room. And we all know better than that.

Also, Normal mode is for losers. Fleshpounds in Hard/Suicidal are not solo-able, for the most part. You have a team for a reason afterall :V


----------



## Runefox (Nov 2, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> That's assuming you have it, and assuming there's only _one_ enemy in the room. And we all know better than that.


By the time Fleshies come around, you're at wave 5 or 6 on a Long game, and you'll have gotten the M14EBR a few rounds prior if you're a Sharpshooter. At level 5, it's $999 - Not difficult to get at all if you're any good with the 9mm and the lever action (which also does great damage with headshots, but is a little difficult to aim properly in both irons and no-scoping; It seems the round has a bigger area of effect, and tends to hit other parts of the hitbox more often.



> Fleshpounds in Hard/Suicidal are not solo-able, for the most part.


Tried a level 5 sharpshooter with the M14EBR? On Hard, fleshpounds go down in anywhere between five shots to a clip depending on how many players are present if you headshot them (which is insanely easy to do with the laser sight). Scrakes are even easier to take down. I'd imagine it would be even easier with level 6. The M14EBR is literally, shot-for-shot, the most powerful bullet weapon in the game. Even as a field medic, I take one as backup for the MP7 if I can afford it, even with the reduced damage and increased recoil.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 2, 2009)

Equip the Force-A-Nature, it's free points!  Remember to taunt after ever kill, kids!  If alltalk is on, be sure to tell the other team how easy it is to kill them.


----------



## Azbulldog (Nov 2, 2009)

This was the first thing to come to my mind, for the WoW nerds:
http://dungeonrun.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/wow_motivation_poster_dedication.jpg



jesusfish2007 said:


> Also, CoD4, Team Hardcore with a layout that features an RPG, Sonic  Boom, and Martyrdom. The moment the match begins, firing at the ground,  and ruining the spawnpoint for everyone (killed 5 people doing this,  once, and injured another 3... :3...)


Easiest way to gain enemies, by far.

And for Halo, kill your teammates, and take their weapon, such as a sniper. If you're lucky you can get them to kill you back, kick them from the game (maybe their friends too) and doom your entire, now outnumbered, team.


----------



## lilEmber (Nov 2, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> That's assuming you have it, and assuming there's only _one_ enemy in the room. And we all know better than that.
> 
> Also, Normal mode is for losers. Fleshpounds in Hard/Suicidal are not solo-able, for the most part. You have a team for a reason afterall :V



LOL.
I've solo'd three fleshpounds on Hard by myself with one mag of AA12.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 2, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> LOL.
> I've solo'd three fleshpounds on Hard by myself with one mag of AA12.



No one cares about you and your shitty video game.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 2, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> No one cares about you and your shitty video game.



Apparently you cared enough to failtroll.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Nov 2, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Apparently you cared enough to failtroll.



U ANSURED SO U MUST CARE HRUHURHURHUR

Anyway nothing is more fun than greifing on Second Life, mostly because the people on there treat it like their first life.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 2, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Apparently you cared enough to failtroll.




I wasn't talking to you, go make assumptions elsewhere.


----------



## Garrus (Nov 2, 2009)

Usually when I get people that do that in Halo I follow them to other games and do it to them.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 2, 2009)

Aurali said:


> No.  hurting others makes Auri feel bad.



Seconded, one would have to annoy me to do such a thing in return.

ITR Griefing is for losers.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 2, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> LOL.
> I've solo'd three fleshpounds on Hard by myself with one mag of AA12.



Sure. Okay.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 2, 2009)

Griefing is what people like ME do when they've had just about enough of everyone else's shit.  Enough kill stealers, enough shitty Monk builds, enough asswipe lone-wolfing fucktards, enough loot ninjas, enough "HAY GUISE I HAVE DUAL BERETTAS" players, enough idlers, enough gold mine hogging jackoffs, enough friendly fire, enough whiny 10-year-old backseat commanders, enough ragequitters, enough bullshitting braggarts like a certain someone in this very thread, ENOUGH.

It's time to have some FUN.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 2, 2009)

Griefing is funny unless its a rts game.

Then its just retarded.


----------



## Axelfox (Nov 2, 2009)

I hate griefers! Last night a griefer hit a furry sim with pr0n.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 2, 2009)

renaissancefan98 said:


> I hate griefers! Last night a griefer hit a furry sim with pr0n.



SL griefing, lol.


----------



## Rilvor (Nov 2, 2009)

Tycho said:


> SL griefing, lol.



Secondlife is temporarily closed.


I wonder how many times I have linked that now...

I still love the video though.

THAT SLAPS ME ON THE KNEE.

Also, obligatory quote from TF2 Griefing video: 
"NO, NO GAY SEX SPRAYS"


----------



## TopazThunder (Nov 2, 2009)

Fuck griefing. :|

This is why I hate so many gamers, lol. And I'm a gamer myself. I'd only grief the griefers if I had to.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Nov 2, 2009)

Rilvor said:


> Secondlife is temporarily closed.



 That's nucking futs....


----------



## Zero_Point (Nov 3, 2009)

I used to grief TF2 achievement servers back when people actually used to host them by the thousands. It lost its charm when it got too easy to make the 10 year-olds squeal. :/


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 3, 2009)

I only tend to grief if someone is being a dick. I usually have more fun actually playing. I don't have enough time to dick around :[


----------



## Runefox (Nov 3, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I only tend to grief if someone is being a dick. I usually have more fun actually playing. *I don't have enough time to dick around* :[



Mm, see, that's what I don't get. People sure seem to have a lot of spare time nowadays if they have nothing better to do with their time than to go get a game and resolve to play it only in a way that pisses other people off for the lulz.

I guess the same could be said for failtrolls. Seems like there's an awful lot of those around lately, too. Fucking 4chan.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 3, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I usually grief griefers. People playing America's Army and pulling crap got a shot to the face on round-start, even if it meant I'd get ejected and have to rejoin.


This.
The good thing is that most griefers are generally quite average at the game and are quite easy to grief back.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 3, 2009)

Bokracroc said:


> This.
> The good thing is that most griefers are generally quite average at the game and are quite easy to grief back.



Reminds me of the time this guy was hacking in War Rock back a few years ago, doing superjumps and stuff. When he hit the top of the skybox, I'd just pop him with a well-placed shot to the head. Unfortunately, infinite health hacks were released to the mainstream not long after.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm not a griefer. I like to play the game too much so i get easily distracted from griefing >.> 
But i will grief achievment seekers on none achievment servers of TF2. The sort that broadcast exactly where they will be so the other person can get an achievement...yeah not happening.


----------

